# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  House built in 1995/6  concrete sheets in wet areas and eaves

## gotwood

Hi, 
I had a browse but couldn't find this question, my apologies if I didn't look hard enough. 
The villa adjoining ours is in the process of partial demolition and strip-out after a house fire. 
It has concrete sheeting in the wet areas and eaves. 
It was built in 1995 or 1996 (Sydney) and the demo lads are certain (though of course they haven't done any testing) that the house doesn't contain any asbestos. 
In the collective expert opinion of this forum, to what degree of certainty could one say there was no asbestos used to build a NSW dwelling in 1995/6? 
Thanks,
Andrew.

----------


## cyclic

https://www.asbestos.nsw.gov.au/safe...d-in-australia

----------


## johnc

Asbestos was banned fully in 2003, however asbestos in eave and cladding manufacture ended around 1986. We aren't experts, if in doubt get a piece tested if it will give you peace of mind

----------

